#ubuntu-pk 2011-03-23
<kmanzoor> hello
<kmanzoor> anybody home ?
<kmanzoor> ping()
<kmanzoor> hello
#ubuntu-pk 2011-03-26
<Cheetah1985> hi
#ubuntu-pk 2011-03-27
<JanKinz> shani
<JanKinz> faisal here
#ubuntu-pk 2017-03-25
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have mysql install on 14. Something's watching over it. Whenever I stop it, its instantly restarted. Is that apparmor or something else like another watchdog ?
<Haris> hmm
